
Ask HN: HackerRank, CodeWars, or something else? - beamatronic
Which of these would be the best to invest my time in?  Is one more highly regarded than the other?
======
skylark
What's your endgame?

If you want to use this as a tool to get a new job, I'd recommend leetcode
above all others.

If you just want a fun way to learn a new language's syntax, I enjoy grinding
the easier problems in CodeWars.

If you're looking to get into competitive programming, I've heard good things
about Codeforces, CodeChef, and TopCoder.

------
mspaulding06
I personally like [https://www.codeeval.com/](https://www.codeeval.com/). It's
not competitive really, just solving coding problems. But I find it great
especially for learning new languages or refreshing myself on old ones.

